# Obtaining the IBCC Certificate when Overseas



## stoodyus (Aug 3, 2010)

hey guys..i'm currently in canada and im thinking about applying to dow...how exactly do i get this ibcc certificate if i'm sitting overseas? and how long does the process of getting the equivalence take?? i'mm a newbie to this whole system...


----------



## Morning glory (Jun 7, 2009)

stoodyus said:


> hey guys..i'm currently in canada and im thinking about applying to dow...how exactly do i get this ibcc certificate if i'm sitting overseas? and how long does the process of getting the equivalence take?? i'mm a newbie to this whole system...


 
You should apply for equivalence ASAP. I do not mean to discourage you, but the equivalence process is usually a lengthy process. 
Refer to the link below:
Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad
In the download section, you will find the form that you need to complete and send to IBCC Pakistan. Make sure you send all the documents that you are required to send along with this form. If you have any further questions, feel free to ask..
Good luck:happy:


----------



## AMIR HAROON (Aug 15, 2010)

*helpp!!*

hello guysh .. i wana know that how to get IBCC certificate and that if we go to pakistan after doing A Level from different country will our percentage get deducted or what will be the fee , it will same as people doing medical in pakistan or different?
and what are the requirements of colleges in pakistan for overseas?


----------



## Gunna (Aug 10, 2010)

I just did this for my son so my info is pretty fresh.

1. Requirements for admissions in Pakistan, SAT II or AP in Phy, chem, Bio, and language arts.
2. IBCC takes your grades and substract 15% from ot to get an overall average. if you have AP in a subject, then they take off eith 10% or 7% off the total.
3.


----------



## hinay91 (Nov 15, 2010)

*IBCC EQUIVALENCE CERTIFICATE*



Morning glory said:


> You should apply for equivalence ASAP. I do not mean to discourage you, but the equivalence process is usually a lengthy process.
> Refer to the link below:
> Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad
> In the download section, you will find the form that you need to complete and send to IBCC Pakistan. Make sure you send all the documents that you are required to send along with this form. If you have any further questions, feel free to ask..
> Good luck:happy:


I downloaded the [FONT='Times New Roman','serif']EQUIVALENCE form from this website but I am a little confused about some of the requirements. I am currently a US citizen. Here are the requirements I don't understand. Can you please help?[/FONT]
[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']1. Proof/Certificate of Accreditation of the concerned School with any one recognized US Department of Education Accrediting Associations of USA. 
2. School Profile (i.e. High School Program Planning Guide/Course Description Guide etc.) 
3. Attested Copy of Passport with valid visa portion, Stay proof during the study abroad and attested copy of CNIC of Pakistan. 
4. Original & attested photocopy (back to back) of each Certificate/Diploma obtained from abroad along with English translation from National University of Modern Languages, Islamabad or from the concerned Embassy.
5. Printed / Photocopy of the syllabus from the official record of the institution conferring the Certificate (English version only). 
*6. *In case of foreign national, nomination letter from EAD concerned embassy and admission letter from University/College must be provided. 
Any information on this whole process and what documents I need to send in would be greatly appreciated. Thank You. 
[/FONT]


----------

